
Pipilotti Rist's colorful worlds of video art - bookofjoe
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/09/14/pipilotti-rists-hedonistic-expansion-of-video-art
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/EKx7J](https://archive.vn/EKx7J)

